# Changing the Nexus 7 boot logo



## powurplayr (Apr 4, 2012)

Are there any apps available (such as "Logo Me" for the GNEX) that allows you to change the Google splash logo to a custom image?
Thanks for any/all help..


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

No, I don't think so

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## powurplayr (Apr 4, 2012)

masully84 said:


> No, I don't think so
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


DANG IT!!!!


----------

